# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  کمک در انتخاب زبان برنامه نویسی مناسب

## ArmanSo

سلام
من تازه این انجمن و پیدا کردم !!! :خجالت: 
من از سوم دبیرستان خواستم یه زبان برنامه نویسیس یاد بگیم  
هر کی یه چیزی گفت خلاصه من هر کتابی امد دستم نشستم خوندمم اما  وسطاش دیگه هیچی نمی فهمیدم  :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج: 
من 
C
C++‎
VB
Pascal
Python     (تو کل زبان های برنامه نویسی فقط اینو فهمیدم اونم بنامه نویسی واسه موبایلش رو )
VB.Net 
.
.
.
خلاصه همه یه کتاب گفتن و من هم شروع کردم دیگه :بامزه: 
 به من کمک کنید یه کتاب بدین بشینم همونو بخونم و بفهمم  :خیلی عصبانی:  اصلا نمی دونم از کجا شروع کنم  فکر کنید صفرم (البته صفر که هستم  :متفکر: )
البته هنوز دانشگاه نرفتم امسال کنکور دادم سراسری که  :گریه:  منتظر ازادم  :افسرده:  ازادم هم نرم افزار تهران شمال زدم !!!!!
کمک
مر30
مر30

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
به کدومشون علاقه داری؟ pdf میخوای؟

----------


## ArmanSo

اعلاقم که به پیتون واسه موبایل هست با برنامه نویسی موبایل که باید C بلد باشم  
اما می خوام کلا  چند تا زبون یاد بگیرم 
VB 
C++‎
و هر زبونی که به دردم بخوره 
 اره PDF باشه لطفا 
مر30

----------


## MIDOSE

عنوان تایپیک 



> *کمک من چرا انقد خنگم !!!!*


سوال 



> به من کمک کنید یه کتاب بدین بشینم همونو بخونم و بفهمم  اصلا نمی دونم از کجا شروع کنم  فکر کنید صفرم (البته صفر که هستم )


ربطش به این(گفتنش ارزش داشت؟؟)



> البته هنوز دانشگاه نرفتم امسال کنکور دادم سراسری که  منتظر ازادم  ازادم هم نرم افزار تهران شمال زدم !!!!!


و باز



> اعلاقم که به پیتون واسه موبایل هست با برنامه نویسی موبایل که باید C بلد باشم  
> اما می خوام کلا  چند تا زبون یاد بگیرم 
> VB 
> C++‎
> و هر زبونی که به دردم بخوره


من موندم به شما چه جواب بدم،بگم چرا خنگ هستید،بگم کدوم زبان،بگم کدوم کتاب و ....
والا وقتی نظرتون قطعی بفرمایید تا ماهم بتونیم جواب بدیم.

از همه دوستان خواهش دارم سوالشون را واضح بپرسند تا حداقل وقتی خواستیم جواب بدیم به مشکل بر نخوریم.

موفق باشی

----------


## joker

عجب خنگی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Felony

چون میخوای چند تا زبان رو دست و پاشکسته یاد بگیری که باید بزاری در کوزه و آبش رو نوش جان کنی ، یک زبان رو در سطح عالی یاد بگیر .

----------


## Rejnev

دوستان درست میگن
به قول استادم که میگه:
 *"بچه ها سعی کنید چاهی به عمق هزار متر باشید، تا اقیانوسی به عمق یک سانت"*
*

*سایت farsiebook.com و arsanjan.blogfa.com معدن کتابه.*
*

----------


## ArmanSo

تو همین موندم که چه زبونی بخونم اخه هر کدوم رو که خوندم وسطش دیگه  :گیج: 
می خوام ببینم باید از کجا شروع کرد !!!!! 
مر30 از همه ی  که جواب دادن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## pirmard

> تو همین موندم که چه زبونی بخونم اخه هر کدوم رو که خوندم وسطش دیگه 
> می خوام ببینم باید از کجا شروع کرد !!!!! 
> مر30 از همه ی  که جواب دادن


بهرته اول معلوم کنی که یه زبان رو می خای برای چه کاری یاد بگیری ؟

جنبه ی آکادمیکش برات مهمه یا جنبه ی تجاریش ؟
آیا الگوریتم و ... رو قبلا کار کردی ؟ یا در خلال این یادگیری ها می خای اونم یاد بگیری ؟ (که در اینصورت اول باید یه زبون آسونترو شروع کنی)
اگه برای کار تجاری می خای یاد بگیری هدفت در نهایت چه جور کارهاییه ؟

----------


## emadfa

اگه فقط دنبال پولی خیلی سریع برو دنبال .Net
در غیر این صورت می تونی  زبان هایی مثل C++‎ یا Python را یاد بگیری! در واقع باید یاد بگیری! 
اگه بری رشته نرم افزار کارت راحت تره! در غیر این صورت هم می تونی برنامه نویس بشی! 

فراموش نکن! ابتدا تحقیق کن! یک زبان مناسب را انتخاب کن! یک کتاب زبان اصلی خوب بخر یا از اینترنت دانلود کن و با برنامه ریزی ( 6ماه تا یک سال ) اون رو بخون. اگر جایی رو نفهمیدی چند بار دیگه بخون یا می تونی از دوستان در همین در همین سایت بپرسی! فراموش نکن با هوش متوسط ولی با پشتکار می شه برنامه نویس شد ولی با هوش بالا ولی بدون پشتکار و برنامه ریزی نمیشه!!!

امیدوارم از همین حالا شروع کنی!!!
موفق باشید.

----------


## ArmanSo

> اگه فقط دنبال پولی خیلی سریع برو دنبال .Net
> در غیر این صورت می تونی  زبان هایی مثل C++‎ یا Python را یاد بگیری! در واقع باید یاد بگیری! 
> اگه بری رشته نرم افزار کارت راحت تره! در غیر این صورت هم می تونی برنامه نویس بشی! 
> 
> فراموش نکن! ابتدا تحقیق کن! یک زبان مناسب را انتخاب کن! یک کتاب زبان اصلی خوب بخر یا از اینترنت دانلود کن و با برنامه ریزی ( 6ماه تا یک سال ) اون رو بخون. اگر جایی رو نفهمیدی چند بار دیگه بخون یا می تونی از دوستان در همین در همین سایت بپرسی! فراموش نکن با هوش متوسط ولی با پشتکار می شه برنامه نویس شد ولی با هوش بالا ولی بدون پشتکار و برنامه ریزی نمیشه!!!
> 
> امیدوارم از همین حالا شروع کنی!!!
> موفق باشید.


مر30 از این که جواب دادین 
یعنی اینکه  وقتی رفتم دانشگاه شروع کنم زبون برنامه نویسی رو
خوب همین net یا C++‎ یا python یه کتاب خوب معرفی کنید بخونمم  :لبخند: 
مر30

----------


## Rejnev

> یعنی اینکه  وقتی رفتم دانشگاه شروع کنم...


سلام
به عنوان یک دانشجو توصیه میکنم که به امید دانشگاه نباش چون به آدم برنامه نویسی یاد نمیدن.ولی ازت برنامه میخوان.همین حالا شروع کن به یادگیری و نوشتن. بهتره که الآن یادبگیری و توی دانشگاه استفاده کنی.
زبان های رایج و پرطرفدار توی ایران VB و  C#‎ از خانواده مایکروسافته و دلفی از خانواده غیر مایکروسافت(بورلند).
بزودی یک تاپیک میزنم تا ببینیم باید دنبال کدومشون رفت.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام

اولا سراغ برنامه نويسي نياييد   چيزي توش نيست به خدا بقالي بيشتر مي چرخه
دوما اگه اومدي بايد با قدرت بياي
سوما بازم ميگم برنامه نويس اماتور زياد هست چيزي كه نداريم برنامه نويس حرفه اي اون هم در زمينه شبكه و موبايل و درايور نويسي و ...

به نظر من براي شروع  يه جوب اب باش به عمق 1 متر در برنامه نويسي كافيه 

وقتي درگير پروژه بشي تبديل ميشي به رودخونه به عمق 20 متر

مطمئن باشيد

----------


## emadfa

> مر30 از این که جواب دادین 
> یعنی اینکه وقتی رفتم دانشگاه شروع کنم زبون برنامه نویسی رو
> خوب همین net یا C++‎ یا python یه کتاب خوب معرفی کنید بخونمم 
> مر30


سلام دوست عزیز 
لطفا دقت کن! 
اول این که نگران بازار برنامه نویسی نباش! 80 درصد برنامه نویسان دنیا ( 99 درصد در ایران ) برنامه نویس حرفه ای نیستن و در حد بسیار ابتدایی یا متوسط بلدن بنابراین مهم اینه که:
1) به زبان وابسته نباشی. مفاهیم رو درک کنی.
2) انتظار نداشته باشی در 3 ماه برنامه نویس بشی. 
3) لطفا به پر طرفدار بودن زبان ها در ایران توجه نکن! برو دنبال چیزی که تو رو برنامه نویس بکنه به معنای واقعی!
4) رشته کامپیوتر کسی رو برنامه نویس نمی کنه! به همین سادگی... اگر لیسانس نرم افزار داشته بشی ( به شرط این که چیزی بلد باشی ) خوبه در غیر این صورت با تلاش خودت و گرفتن مدارک معتبر کامپیوتر دارای مدرک هم بمی شی. فراموش نکن تحت هر شرایطی به یک نوع مدرک نیاز داری! 
5) توصیه من C++‎ هست. ممکنه دوستان بیان اعتراض کنن. بگن طرف از شکم سیری این حرف رو می زنه یا چیزی حالیش نیست! اما من فقط واقعیت رو می گم! قصد مناظره هم ندارم! این فقط نظر من و اساتید هست ( اساتید در دنیا! ) اول این که C++‎ وابسته به هیچ سیستم عاملی نیست. یعنی تو ( برخلاف برخی زبان ها ) به MS وابسته نیستی. جالبه این که برای برنامه نویسی visual و nonvisual در هر سیستم عاملی تنها دانستن C++‎ کافیه! C++‎ همه مفاهیم توش هست! 99 درصد دانشگاه های دنیا هم اون رو ایتدا به برنامه نویسا یاد می دن! از همه مهمتر بسیار بسیار کابردی هم هست! ضمن این که اگه برای این زبان هر چه وقت بگذاری در کمتر از یکی دو ماه می تونی به هر زبون دیگه هم مهاجرت کنی یا در کنار این زبان بلد باشی! 

برای شروع از کتاب استاد Deitel یا کتاب آقای Ivor Horton شروع کن! برای اطلاعات بیشتر به تالار مربوطه مراجعه کن! ضمنا در این راه استقامت داشته باش! دلیل این که برخی با این زبان بدن چون یادگیریش یک مقدار سخته!!!

موفق باشی.

----------


## ArmanSo

پس من یکی از کتاب های بالا رو می گیرم می خونم !!! اشکالی هم پیدا کردم می پرسم  :متفکر: 
مر30 که جوای دیدن از همه ی دوستان

----------


## ArmanSo

Ivor Horton's Beginning Visual C++‎ 2008 
پیدا کردم اینم لینکش گفتم یکی مثل من شاید پیدا شه بخواد بخونه  :بامزه: 



> http://rapidshare.com/files/13173065...70-22590-5.rar | 9192 KB

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
اين كتابي كه انتخاب كردي متن اصليه و اگه زبان انگليسي شما در حد متوسط به بالا نباشه خيلي چيز زيادي دستگيرت نمي شه
من همين كتاب را فك كنم ديده باشم با همين تيتر به زبان فارسي قيمتش حدود 20 تومن بود 
ولي خيلي كامل و مفيد و كاربردي ، انتشاراتش ام يادم نيست

----------


## ArmanSo

> سلام
> اين كتابي كه انتخاب كردي متن اصليه و اگه زبان انگليسي شما در حد متوسط به بالا نباشه خيلي چيز زيادي دستگيرت نمي شه
> من همين كتاب را فك كنم ديده باشم با همين تيتر به زبان فارسي قيمتش حدود 20 تومن بود 
> ولي خيلي كامل و مفيد و كاربردي ، انتشاراتش ام يادم نيست


 زبانم بدک نیست !!! می فهمم  :چشمک: 
یعنی برم اون کتاب رو بگیرم بخونم  :متفکر:

----------


## Felony

نه اگه میفهمی به هیچ وجه این کار رو نکن .

----------


## mehdi_turbo

اگه در مدت زمان كمي مي خاي ياد بگيري پس نمي توني وقت زيادي سرف ترجمه كتاب بكني و بايد كتاب را تهيه كني ولي اگه وقت داري همين متن اصلي هم براي زبانت خوبه هم براي زبانت  :لبخند: 

ولي تو فصلهاي پاياني اين كتاب با مشكلات مفهومي مواجه مي شي ...
ولي اگر مفاهيم را بلد باشي و يه توضيح كم از اون تو ذهنت باشه مي توني به راحتي بخوني بري جلو
موفق باشي

----------


## HAMID484

سلام دوستان ببخشید که وسط بحثتون اومدم
منم در انتخاب زبان واسه برنامه نویسی مشکل دارم 
میشه گفت از دوم دبیرستان تا الان که ترم 6 نرم افزار هستم با VB6 کار کردم
حرفه ای نیستم اما یه نیمه حرفه ای واقعی هستم
از زمان دبیرستان به خاطر علاقه ای که به برنامه نویسی داشتم رفتم VB  یاد گرفتم با اینکه هیچی از الگوریتم و فلوچارت و  زبان هایی مثل سی و پاسکال نمی دونستم
با هر سختی که بود یه چیزایی یاد گرفتم ( از استاد دانشگاهمون بیشتر یاد گرفتم  :قهقهه:  )
تو دانشگاه هم که درس پایگاه داده رو یاد گرفتم فهمیدم که به این درس هم علاقه دارم
خلاصه چند ماه پیش واسه خودم یه برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی تقریبا حرفه ای با وی بی 6 و اکسس نوشتم
و یه جورایی قصد دارم این برنامه رو تجاری کنم البته اگر صد درصد شد شاید با VB.NET مینویسم
اما ترسم از امنیت برنامه هست .  
خودتون بهتر می دونید که اینجا ایران است و کشور نقض کپی رایت  

میخام بدونم کدوم زبان از نظر امنیت بهتره؟

----------


## mmssoft

سلام. از اول بگم که نمیخوام ازتون بپرسم بهترین زبان برنامه نویسی چیه!! سوال من اینه که زبان های دات نت و سی شارپ یکی از معروف ترین و پر طرفدارترین زبانهای برنامه نویسی هستند. حالا من میخواستم بدونم بهتره با کدومشون برنامه هامون رو بنویسیم و یا کدومشون بهتره و قدرتمندتره یا کدومشون امکانات بیشتری دارند؟

*لطفا اگه دلیل دارید دلیل بیاورید. اگر هم ندارید فقط نظرتون رو بگید به هر حال طوری باشه که دست من بی دستکش نمونه!! (تعبیری از سر من بی کلاه نمونه).*

----------


## kavoshgar_2167

سلام 
من یک علاقمند به یادگیری زبان برنامه نویسی هستم و مثل این دوست عزیز زبان های مختلفی رو یاد گرفتم(البته به خاطر محیط دانشگاه)اما به C#‎ از همه مسلط ترم شما گفتید که برای چی برنامه نویسی را می خوام یاد بگیرم ؟من برای برنامه نویسی صنعتی (کارخانه هاوشرکت های تجاری)می خواستم برنامه نویسی را یاد بگیرم به نظر شما بهترین انتخاب چیه؟که اگر من اشتباه اومدم هر چی زودتر برگردم (البته من یادگیریم خوبه)
با تشکر

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز سلام به نظر من اول با یه زبان برنامه نویسی ساده شروع کن که با اصول برنامه نویسی آشنا بشی شما اگه برنامه نویسی رو اصولی یاد بگیری اونوقت شما اسیر توع زبان برنامه نویسی نمی شی در واقع زبان برنامه نویسی میشه ابزاری توی دست شما اونوقت می تونی بشینی تعیین کنی که مثلا توی این پروژه خاص به هدف چیه و به چه توانایی هایی نیاز داری اونوقت ببینی توی این پروژه خاص کدوم زبان برنامه نویسی می تونه ابزار مناسبی برای رسیدن به هدفت باشه و از همون استفاده میکنی .

----------


## diamond_sh

بله من هم کاملا با manvaputra موافقم. بسته به نوع پروژه ای که در درست دارید میتوانید زبان برنامه نویسی مورد نظر را انتخاب کنید. مثلا برنامه هایی که سیستمی هستند و سطح پایین بهتره با سی نوشته بشن چون دست برنامه نویس تو این محیط کاملا باز است و این زبان انعطاف پذیری زیادی دارد. اما برای نوشتن یک دیتا بیس ساده زمان بیشتری  نسبت به محیط های برنامه نویسی دیگه مثل vb میبره. 
باید علایق خودتون رو در نظر بگیرید و ببینید قصد دارید تو چه زمینه هایی برنامه نویسی کنید بعد با توجه به اون روی زبان مورد نظر تمرکز کنید.

----------


## ...StacK...

> سلام
> 
> اولا سراغ برنامه نويسي نياييد چيزي توش نيست به خدا بقالي بيشتر مي چرخه
> دوما اگه اومدي بايد با قدرت بياي
> سوما بازم ميگم برنامه نويس اماتور زياد هست چيزي كه نداريم برنامه نويس حرفه اي اون هم در زمينه شبكه و موبايل و درايور نويسي و ...
> 
> به نظر من براي شروع يه جوب اب باش به عمق 1 متر در برنامه نويسي كافيه 
> 
> وقتي درگير پروژه بشي تبديل ميشي به رودخونه به عمق 20 متر
> ...


یادمه یه بار یه رودخونه به عمق 40-50 متر شدم....ولی بعد خشکسالی شد.....

میگم چه جوری میشه یه دریاچه عمیق شد؟

----------


## kavoshgar_2167

بچه ها خیلی ممنون از جوابتون .

----------


## Ms.lemon

سلام دوستان،
من برای پایان نامه ام روی تئوری بازیها کار می کنم و قصدم ایجاد بازی های هوشمند با استفاده از شبکه های عصبی و یادگیری ماشینه. قراره این هوشمند سازی روی Racing Car انجام بشه.
الان موندم که از چه زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کنم، که تا پایان کار دچار مشکل نشم. یعنی هم تا اندازه ای بتونم با گرافیک کار کنم (حرکت ماشین ها، سرعت ماشین و ....) و از طرفی با تکنیک های هوش مصنوعی و مولتی تردینگ هم بتونم کار کنم.
خوشحال میشم در خصوص انتخاب یه زبان برنامه نویسی مناسب راهنمایی ام کنید.

----------


## m.soleimani

> سلام دوستان،
> من برای پایان نامه ام روی تئوری بازیها کار می کنم و قصدم ایجاد بازی های هوشمند با استفاده از شبکه های عصبی و یادگیری ماشینه. قراره این هوشمند سازی روی Racing Car انجام بشه.
> الان موندم که از چه زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کنم، که تا پایان کار دچار مشکل نشم. یعنی هم تا اندازه ای بتونم با گرافیک کار کنم (حرکت ماشین ها، سرعت ماشین و ....) و از طرفی با تکنیک های هوش مصنوعی و مولتی تردینگ هم بتونم کار کنم.
> خوشحال میشم در خصوص انتخاب یه زبان برنامه نویسی مناسب راهنمایی ام کنید.


راهنمایی برای انتخاب زبان از چه لیستی برای شما ؟؟
شما ابتدا باید بگی به چه زبان‌هایی مسلط هستی بعد بگی چه نیازهایی داره پروژه.
و البته امیدوارم همین الان که موقع پروژه شده قصد نکرده باشی که شروع کنی به یادگیری یه زبان برنامه نویسی و بعد از اون یه پروژه مناسب هم باهاش تحویل بدی !!

شاد و پیروز باشید./

----------


## Ms.lemon

من به زبان C++‎ و دلفی مسلط ام، یه کمی هم Visual C++‎ کار کردم. احتیاج به بانکهای اطلاعاتی هم ندارم(SQL و Access هم بلدم). با متلب هم کار کردم.

----------


## m.soleimani

> من به زبان C++‎ و دلفی مسلط ام، یه کمی هم Visual C++‎ کار کردم. احتیاج به بانکهای اطلاعاتی هم ندارم(SQL و Access هم بلدم). با متلب هم کار کردم.


اگر به سی++ مسلط هستید که خیلی عجیب هست این سوال رو پرسیدید!!! چون تمام نیازهای مورد نظر شما رو به خوبی پاسخ گو هست ولی به هر حال پرکاربردترین زبان‌ها برای هوش مصنوعی پرولوگ و لیسپ هستند.

یه نگاهی هم به این بندازید بد نیست البته خودم وقت نکردم توش بگردم ولی چون توی سرچ دیدمش گفتم شاید به دردتون بخوره : 

https://www.ai-class.com/

شاد و پیروز باشید./

----------

